# The Nephilim Looked Like Clowns (conspiracy-r-us)



## dreamtime (Jul 29, 2021)

interesting new video by conspiracy-r-us:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYbJNdxyu5Y_​


----------



## CurvedBullet (Jul 30, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> interesting new video by conspiracy-r-us:
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYbJNdxyu5Y_​



I was always afraid of clowns and I didn't know why. Even as a kid I was like, nope, uh, uh.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 30, 2021)

Does it mean specifically circus-clown like, or just fair-skinned people with red(or reddish) hair?


----------



## HollyHoly (Jul 30, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> interesting new video by conspiracy-r-us:
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYbJNdxyu5Y_​



I remeber a long time ago seeing the videos he refering to in this video,That guy seemed to be the only one tracking on something I had figured out from  reading Enoch.



> CHAPTER XIII.​1. And Enoch went and said: 'Azâzêl,
> 
> p. 40
> 
> thou shalt have no peace: a severe sentence has gone forth against thee to put thee in bonds: 2. And thou shalt not have toleration nor †request† granted to thee, because of the unrighteousness which thou hast taught, and because of all the works of godlessness and unrighteousness and sin which thou hast shown to men.' 3. Then I went and spoke to them all together, and they were all afraid, and fear and trembling seized them. 4. And they besought me to draw up a petition for them that they might find forgiveness, and to read their petition in the presence of the Lord of heaven. 5. For from thenceforward they could not speak (with Him) nor lift up their eyes to heaven for shame of their sins for which they had been condemned. 6. Then I wrote out their petition, and the prayer in regard to their spirits and their deeds individually and in regard to their requests that they should have forgiveness and length 〈of days〉†. 7. And I went off and sat down at the waters of Dan, in the land of Dan, to the south of the west of Hermon: I read their petition till I fell asleep. 8. And behold a dream came to me, and visions fell down upon me, and I saw visions of chastisement, ⌈and a voice came bidding (me)⌉ I to tell it to the sons of heaven, and reprimand them. 9. *And when I awaked, I came unto them, and they were all sitting gathered together, weeping in ’Abelsjâîl, which is between Lebanon and Sênêsêr, with their faces covered. *10. And I recounted before them all the visions which I had seen in sleep, and I began to speak the words of righteousness, and to reprimand the heavenly Watchers.​



They had their faces covered because something had changed  their beauty had turned ugly and they were so horrified they couldnt stand to see other or have others see them . It seems that it is something like  when certain colorful animals die the carcasses lose there shine. I think whatever they appeared to look like before  was very appealing  but the loss of 'gloss" revealed a horror .  then I began to to see stories of red haired giants with pale skin and it started to jell that they must have looked like  clowns






interesting that these things taught men and women the use of makeup  among other forbidden arts



​CHAPTER VIII.​1. And Azâzêl taught men to make swords, and knives, and shields, and breastplates, and made known to them *the metals* 〈of the earth〉 and the art of working them, and bracelets, and ornaments, and the use of antimony, and the beautifying of the eyelids, and all kinds of costly stones, and all colouring tinctures. 2. And there arose much godlessness, and they committed fornication, and they were led astray, and became corrupt in all their ways. Semjâzâ taught enchantments, and root-cuttings, Armârôs the resolving of enchantments, Barâqîjâl,

it seems there was a shapeshifting aspect to  them which somehow ceased working and they  couldn't  appear appealing anymore and ended up looking like zombie clowns


----------



## solarbard (Jul 31, 2021)

Nope, nope, I am noping out of this thread. 

Though, red hair, fair skin, technological savviness...could white people be descended from Nephilim?


----------



## Sasyexa (Jul 31, 2021)

The author re-uploaded the videos here, they are quite interesting. Download them while they last.


----------



## HollyHoly (Jul 31, 2021)

solarbard said:


> Nope, nope, I am noping out of this thread.
> 
> Though, red hair, fair skin, technological savviness...could white people be descended from Nephilim?


I sincerly doubt that  as far as tech saviness goes  I really don't see it coming from  red haired origins  it seems to come from asians and indians, apparently redhaired  or fair haired people domesticated horses and cattle   so theyr'e cowboys if anything


----------



## Nezumi (Jul 31, 2021)

I did some research " Sacred Clowns" or "The heyoka"  and "Pueblo Clown" he mentioned and found the other tribe i mentioned below.

The *heyoka* (_*heyókȟa,*_ also spelled "haokah," "heyokha") is a kind of sacred clown in the culture of the Sioux (Lakota and Dakota people) of the Great Plains of North America. The heyoka is a contrarian, jester, and satirist, who speaks, moves and reacts in an opposite fashion to the people around them.- Wiki

he _Heyókȟa_ is thought of as being backwards-forwards, upside-down, or contrary in nature. This manifests by their doing things backwards or unconventionally—riding a horse backwards, wearing clothes inside-out, or speaking in a backwards language. For example, if food is scarce, a _heyókȟa_ may sit around and complain about how full he is; during a baking hot heat wave, a _heyókȟa_ might shiver with cold and put on gloves and cover himself with a thick blanket. Similarly, when it is freezing he might wander around naked, complaining that it is too hot. A unique example is the famous _heyókȟa_ sacred clown called "the Straighten-Outer":

He was always running around with a hammer trying to flatten round and curvy things (soup bowls, eggs, wagon wheels, etc.), thus making them straight.

— John Fire Lame Deer[2]

Also found this funny " His satire presents important questions by fooling around. They ask difficult questions, and say things others are too afraid to say. "  reminds me of the nature of our such "community" lol if we didnt ask these question we wouldnt be on this forum












on an interesting note there were 3 tribes in  "Tierra del Fuego" or Land of Fire In Chile/Argentina  called the fuegians, Yaghan and Selk’nam (not sure of the exact names), they also had some kind of similar fashion to the "clowns" of above , some even have the KKK kinda hat lol.

Apparently "Shocked by what he considered to be the savagery he encountered in Tierra del Fuego, Charles Darwin ranked the Fuegians lowest among the human races. "














my Personal Fav:


----------



## CurvedBullet (Aug 1, 2021)

HollyHoly said:


> I sincerly doubt that  as far as tech saviness goes  I really don't see it coming from  red haired origins  it seems to come from asians and indians, apparently redhaired  or fair haired people domesticated horses and cattle   so theyr'e cowboys if anything


Well the original cowboys - at least here in America - weren't "white" either but soon took over much of the industry when they colonized it.


----------



## Kike (Aug 1, 2021)

solarbard said:


> Nope, nope, I am noping out of this thread.
> 
> Though, red hair, fair skin, technological savviness...could white people be descended from Nephilim?


Not regular white people but red heads are. the nephilim were red headed giants. red heads which  are 0.1 % of  the global population, our ancestors are nephilim.


----------



## Gypsum Fantastic (Aug 2, 2021)

A couple of references that have been mentioned here and the OP's linked video from the film and TV world.

The Black Lodge in Twin Peaks (which features prominently). I wouldn't be surprised if David Lynch has had DMT experiences.





Ok there have been many scary clown films but this comedy horror sci-fi Killer Klowns From Outer Space is the one that always comes to mind for me. Maybe because I first saw it aged 15 or 16 it really stuck with me because I thought it was great at that age . As well as the otherworldly aspect they were on Earth to harvest humans for food. Stored in pink cocoons where the body slowly was turned into a pink/red gloopy substance, which they drank through straws like a milkshake. Daft as this all sounds could be another of Hollywood's 'hidden in plain sight', albeit in a completely exaggerated way of course.


----------



## usselo (Aug 2, 2021)

Gypsum Fantastic said:


> A couple of references that have been mentioned here and the OP's linked video from the film and TV world.
> 
> Ok there have been many scary clown films but this comedy horror sci-fi Killer Klowns From Outer Space is the one that always comes to mind for me. Maybe because I first saw it aged 15 or 16 it really stuck with me because I thought it was great at that age . As well as the otherworldly aspect they were on Earth to harvest humans for food. Stored in pink cocoons where the body slowly was turned into a pink/red gloopy substance, which they drank through straws like a milkshake. Daft as this all sounds could be another of Hollywood's 'hidden in plain sight', albeit in a completely exaggerated way of course.


Sounds like a candidate for 'soma' or 'frothy blood', as described by LiveJournal poster 'Selenadia'. He/She/It says brewing (and distribution) of soma was the real purpose of ancient sarcophagi (Russian), (Google English translation).

I guess, yeah, if you were an advanced being who did bio-engineering for fun, with a day-job quarrying Earth, then it probably made sense to use enzymes to break down chewmans into convenience food.

There's an English-language summary of Selenadia's posts on this topic at the end of this post.

I vote regime schools teach Practical Enzymes instead of Fake History and Latin.


----------



## HollyHoly (Aug 2, 2021)

CurvedBullet said:


> Well the original cowboys - at least here in America - weren't "white" either but soon took over much of the industry when they colonized it.


We are forgetting that there is more to Nephilim than red hair. The  red haired giants were giants  with double rows of teeth and polydactylism  I wouldn't have believed this story  generally except my brother has been in Afghanistan for five years and he says over there this story is  well known to be true. Also there where plenty of  giants without red hair  and original Nephilim  didn't  all have red hair and pale skin 



​


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 2, 2021)

HollyHoly said:


> We are forgetting that there is more to Nephilim than red hair. The  red haired giants were giants  with double rows of teeth and polydactylism  I wouldn't have believed this story  generally except my brother has been in Afghanistan for five years and he says over there this story is  well known to be true. Also there where plenty of  giants without red hair  and original Nephilim  didn't  all have red hair and pale skin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is these giants (white skinned and read haired also with an extra finger and double rows of teeth) that the Native American cultures report to have been cannibalistic (sometimes eating others of their race or family or whatever you want to call them, as well as eating human N.A.'s, any genetic relation not being known to be certain). As far as I know the white/pale skin enemy giant was dominant here in the US among the native population's histories and not necessarily found elsewhere, meaning only that I have never as of yet heard of any such from any other continent, and these giants were mentioned in that video series.


----------



## HollyHoly (Aug 3, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> It is these giants white skinned and read haired also with an extra finger and double rows of teeth) that the Native American cultures report to have been cannibalistic (sometimes eating others of their race or family or whatever you want to call them, as well as eating human N.A.'s, any genetic relation not being known to be certain). As far as I know the white/pale skin was dominant here in the US among the native populations, not not necessarily found elsewhere, meaning only that I have never as of yet heard of any such from any other continent, these were mentioned in that video series.


The Kandahar giant that the Us killed was red haired but what is a Nephilim has been obscured .The true meaning being sons of  mutinous watchers and human women,some Nephilim were  animals ,like the Minotaur etc. in the book of giants there is a council of  the human ones and the animal ones.Just think your brother could be a  half fish because the watchers didnt just have sex  with women they would literally hit anything and they did. these giants are fourth or fifth gen after the killing of off or elimination of the original dads like Gilgamesh on third human two thirds God. I'm no expert on the american ones though,the stories make it seem like they may be part interdimensional like bigfoot. they dont seem all that smart just big dumb killing machines not demi gods of supercivilisations ,wielding autocratic control  using magik and super  god weapons  ,I dunno


----------



## usselo (Aug 3, 2021)

HollyHoly said:


> We are forgetting that there is more to Nephilim than red hair. The  red haired giants were giants  with double rows of teeth and polydactylism


Hmmm...

According to this page, Anne Boleyn - Henry VIII's second wife and mother of Queen Elizabeth I - had evidence of the above two traits:



> One of the rumours that thrived at the Tudor court after *1536* was that the doomed Queen Anne Boleyn had had six fingers.





> Nicholas Sander (or Saunders) ... wrote the book _Schismatis Anglicani_ (_The Rise and Growth of the Anglican Schism_) in which he delivers a description of Anne Boleyn's appearance:
> 
> "She had a projecting tooth under the upper lip, and on her right hand six fingers."​



The page goes on to say Nicholas has been discredited:


_It was her left hand. __Source_​
Did Anne Boleyn have red hair?

Her daughter (Queen) Elizabeth I apparently had:

Curly red hair
A white face
A fondness for vast neck ruffs
A lifetime's supply of wigs

_Is that clown levitating her crown again? __Source_​
Arguably, there are signs of a discretely played down horned headdress in this video, but I wouldn't bet my life on it:


_From __https://www.thevintagenews.com/2018/10/20/face-of-elizabeth-i/_​

Queen Isabel of Portugal in horned headdress by the (presumably Dutch) painter Rogier Van Der Weyden:


_"a fine example of the... silken veil which was de rigeur." __Source_​With horns like those I should imagine it was.


----------



## usselo (Aug 21, 2021)

Nezumi said:


> ... the famous _heyókȟa_ sacred clown called "the Straighten-Outer":
> 
> He was always running around with a hammer trying to flatten round and curvy things (soup bowls, eggs, wagon wheels, etc.), thus making them straight.
> 
> ...


Heyókȟa:

Flattens things by hitting them
Tries to straighten things out AKA 'fix' things
Asks difficult questions and say things others are too afraid to say



Nezumi said:


>



_Mr Punch: hats and face make-up_


_"That's the way to do it!" __Source_​


Nezumi said:


>




_Pied Piper of Hamelyn, circa 1592. __Source_​


Nezumi said:


> my Personal Fav:




_German jester. __Source_​We may be looking at humans portraying two job-roles historically held by non-humans. Perhaps the humans are caricaturing two types of entity that managed human lives in earlier times. Maybe:

One role involved creativity, humour, lateral thinking, dot-connecting. Thinking like: 'how to progress'.​
The other role involved rule-following and policing rule-following. Thinking like: 'how to protect or conserve'.​
One was fun-loving and carried a wand that made change happen; the other was compliance-loving and carried a club to stop unauthorised change happening.

Both seem to have worn high-viz clothes. What kind of environment would require that?

I think we can find evidence of who they were and what they did. It wasn't good but it was bad in a way current management wants us to forget. Ie, the Pied Piper image above.

Both roles both seem related to the workers (slaves) and their tasks, and with managing workers and their tasks. With managing the hive, if you want.

From Etymology Online:
Minstrel: originally 'servant or functionary', 'imperial household officer, one having an official duty'.

From: Harlequin - Wikipedia


> Harlequin was routinely paired with the clown character.



We don't recognise the roles today because, over time, formal history has been rewritten and non-State portrayals of them have become unbalanced. They were deliberately distorted by censorship and supression of mystery plays, etc.

The fun-loving role has been relegated to play and entertainment. The compliance-loving role gradually became clothed in chequered black and white. It still carries a truncheon or a nightstick. The visible face of government, and of 'policy'.

Mr Punch tries to straighten everything out (to police) but ends up needing to be policed. He is a lateral thinker, creative and humorous but requires restraint. In him, both roles are present but blurred, and clowning dominates.

The other role has moved off-stage and now dominates real life. It is the Harlequin role. Harlequin is not a clown. He or she is an advisor, a policy-maker. Hence the pairing with a clown in earlier human portrayals. Now the clowning has been removed and clowning (fun/play) is only allowed in entertainment. Harlequin seems to have started out literally dressed in multicolours but became black and white. The imbalance in this case is too much policy, too much enforcement.

This contrast is what I was trying to highlight in the list at the end of this post about Killer Clowns from Outer Space.

Something like that, maybe?


----------



## Ponygirl (Aug 21, 2021)

We have Jack-in-the-box(Cube symbolism, Meca) and the Court Jester who advised the king, and of course the Swiss Guard who look like they are wearing clown clothes for sure.


----------



## Broken Agate (Aug 22, 2021)

As a child, I never liked clowns, not because they were scary, but because I thought they were silly, boring  and dumb. I never found them amusing or interesting. Back then, they were meant to be funny, harmless, goofy, slapstick comedians. Nowadays, the trend is towards making them terrifying.



usselo said:


> The fun-loving role has been relegated to play and entertainment. The compliance-loving role gradually became clothed in chequered black and white, and carries a truncheon or a nightstick. The visible face of government and of policy.


In the States, police uniforms don't have the checkerboard pattern, but many police cars are black and white. I wonder if this is a holdover from the black and white costumes of the Nephilim.


----------



## usselo (Aug 23, 2021)

Ponygirl said:


> We have Jack-in-the-box(Cube symbolism, Meca) and the Court Jester who advised the king, and of course the Swiss Guard who look like they are wearing clown clothes for sure.


I didn't think of the Swiss Guard. That's a good catch.




_Pontifical Swiss Guard. __Source_​
And a few more images here: Swiss Guard - Wikipedia.

Now, a detail from the above Pied Piper of Hamelyn image:




_Pied Piper leads children up a hill to a cave. __Source_​I did see resemblances between Punch and the child-eating Kindlifresser of Berne, Switzerland when I was looking for images for that post. I was wary of drawing attention to it outside of the IHASFEMR thread, but your Swiss Guard connection brings Switzerland back into the picture:




_Kindlifresser's build-date, location and posible context are highlighted here_​
When we look at these references to child-abduction and children-as-food-supply, I wonder if we are looking at an episode in the history of human management.

Where perhaps the next episode looked like this:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Re-population at the start of the Industrial Revolution. London Olympics opening ceremony, 2012_

Note the cute 'iron age hill-fort' artifact at the end.

Followed by an episode something like this:




_Orphan train image from __various SH orphan train threads_​
Whatever, it seems we have evidence for the idea that entities in flood-free countries played quite the role in managing humans in the recent past.

Broken Agate said:


> Clowns... were meant to be funny, harmless, goofy, slapstick comedians. Nowadays, the trend is towards making them terrifying.



Remembering that at the end of Killer Clowns, the clowns turn out to have their own boss, of whom they are scared, I wonder if clowns functioned as operations management for their clients. Nezumi's and the minstrel/jester/Punch images above perhaps show humans trying to imitate these operations managers in their various funny and frightening forms.

There's a nice piece of *possible* management symbolism in Killer Clowns, where the resentful cop Mooney says:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_"You're not going to make a dummy out of me!" Source: Killer Clowns_

Followed 30 minutes later by:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_A dummy. Source: Killer Clowns_

What is the key feature of a ventriloquist's dummy?

The hidden hand.

Speaking of hidden hands, do the police *react* to humans doing wrong, as we conventionally think? Or might they be one *proactive* arm (pun intended) of a management that plans, sets the stage, and then provokes humans to do wrong? Or acts the part, at least in some cases:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Canadian protesters in black and white bandanas, caps. Video grabbed around 2005_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_No black and white on agents among French Yellow Jacket protest. Source: __RT website__, circa 2018_

Pay attention 33 seconds into the clip above.

Broken Agate said:


> In the States, police uniforms don't have the checkerboard pattern, but many police cars are black and white. I wonder if this is a holdover from the black and white costumes of the Nephilim.



It's true. It seems the English colonies favoured the black and white chequered symbolism (which is now morphing into navy blue and white). These contrasting colours may be a relic of antiqui-high-viz. Perhaps a requirement if Earth is a quarry. Or perhaps our alien overlords simply like bright gear.

Maybe the black and white chequering in British colonies' police forces is a masonic thing. There are hints English masons constructed modern Christianity around the same time Britain's modern police first appeared. You can even mentally replace the chevron floor of the lodge in Gypsum Fantastic's image above with a black and white chequered floor and you'd have the black and white chequered floor of a masonic lodge. Symbol of another branch of management? Of advisors like the 'minstrels' referenced in the post above?

In the first of the two police clips immediately above, protesters are wearing black and white bandanas, caps, and police boots. The rocks give the game away but the clothing confirms it. As a side-note, I think many of the other 'protesters' are also wearing black and white and the boots are ad-hoc, so we can question the whole video and wonder if we are looking at an early (2005) training session for producing fake 'crowd-journalism'. But that's beside the point of the symbology used.

In the second clip, we see no black and white (though there's no full-body footage). The second clip is more interesting IMO because it was originally flagged on the RT news website as 'Police brutally beat protester' or something like that. I don't see a brutally beaten protester, but I do see what looks like two agents being extracted into the police phalanx. What had they done before extraction?

If you've looked at Kiev Maiden protest videos and Neil McCoy Ward's London lockdown protest videos, you may have seen the maroon-topped and/or maroon-capped 'management' protesters. Eg the 'crisis actor' section three minutes into this Neil McCoy Ward video:


_View: https://odysee.com/@neilmccoyward:a/bbc-studios-attacked-in-london:e_

I don't believe the Parachute Regiment are really OK with uniformed soldiers showing up *in* protests. Unless, perhaps, they are in training to fake a domestic military intervention.

Whatever, it seems:

many events are scripted​
a lot of reality is staged​
a lot of players are actors (voluntary players) or in some cases​
dummies (involuntary players).​
And the symbolology appears to be fading away or morphing into something else.​
I don't know how to interpret it all. But, as we seem to be involuntary players, we should probably pay close attention to what happens in reality and in drama, given there hardly seems to be a difference between the two.


----------



## huskofahuman (Aug 23, 2021)

Sasyexa said:


> The author re-uploaded the videos here, they are quite interesting. Download them while they last.





solarbard said:


> Nope, nope, I am noping out of this thread.
> 
> Though, red hair, fair skin, technological savviness...could white people be descended from Nephilim?


I think there's been enough demonization of white people already over the last 40-50 years, especially after they have been subjugated to a massive population decrease through several false flag wars over the last 100 years.  A population of 30% dropped to 10% today.  Clear and concerted effort to remove this population from the planet.  Go look at the genocide watch website.  All the signs and hallmarks have been mostly met.  Yet when it's against whites, it doesn't get mentioned.

I think most white people are actually good and sincere, it's the Trojan horse within our populations that have poisoned the well psychologically, spiritually, and physically destroy us.  I have some ideas of what group of people they are, I won't mention that here though.  But if the public population becomes aware of who is doing this, these people have a good chance of being removed from this planet forever, which they very much deserve for their crimes over the last 2,000 years.  They have herded white people like cattle into their wars through the use of false flags and treacherous propaganda.  The enemy now mostly wages war through the use of lies and modification of history and its main weapon is to unjustly mark all white people as propagators of crimes that they themselves are responsible for committing.

The enemy within is all around and there are many more of them than people realize.  They did similar sorts of tactics against the populations in South America. They also did this same sort of demonization against people like the Aztecs and Mayans, which serve as a good example.

There might be a certain tribe of white people that are different from the other white people that are responsible for this.  Here is another clown type of video I find interesting.  
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65T1vqUwMIA_
 It's definitely not all white people that are like this though, and what if the people are just wearing some sort of skin suit that appears white, but they are a different people on the inside?  This constitutes the whole idea of the Trojan horse.


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 24, 2021)

Some points from the video, with my own thoughts added:

Mysterious sightings of clowns near forests in the U.S. ("Police on alert because clowns are trying to lure children into the woods").
Why do people on DMT trips see inter-dimensional beings that look like clowns? Joe Roegan talks about his DMT experience during which he encountered clown-like beings. Terrence McKenna wrote, "The archetype of DMT is the circus."
Association of clowns with something frightening and scary. Association with white skin, red nose, red hair
Why do clowns usually have a traumatizing effect on children? Adults are also often instinctively afraid of clowns. Dogs usually react aggressively or fearfully to clowns. "Coulrophobia" is the fear of clowns
Are children in hospitals deliberately traumatized by clowns? According to a study by Britain's University of Sheffield, children ages 4 to 16 unanimously reject clowns in hospitals
Native American tribes and other lore speak of light-skinned giants with red hair
The modern concept of the clown is said to have been developed beginning in the 1800s - by Joseph Grimaldi
Hopi Indians revere sacred clowns. Pueblo clowns are called fools or tricksters in the Kachina religion. There are several different creatures. Each of them has a unique role; they belong to different kivas (secret societies or brotherhoods)
The use of stilts by clowns could also be related to giants
Are clowns a malevolent subgroup of the Nephilim or fallen angels of the Bible?


----------



## Wil-I-am (Aug 24, 2021)

A buddy of mine sent me a video of Allen Nolan whom has a deep understanding of nephilim.  He explains that fallen angels came to earth and mated with human women, and their offspring were the nephilim.  Since they were literal demigods they were beautiful, super strong, very intelligent and the heros of old.  They were completely destroyed in a worldwide flood that covered the highest mountains.  Demons are the disembodied spirits of the dead nephilim.  Demons roam the earth now and possess humans.  Not all the fallen angels came to earth and mated with humans; some went to a fallen spiritual realm and retain their bodies.  There are levels to demons, some being more powerful than others.  Since demons are the spirits of dead nephilim, then that is why they seek a human host.  Humans worship these demons with blood sacrifice of the innocent.  The demon possessed controllers torture and eat humans probably on a industrial scale level as revealed in other posts that deal with canniballism, virus prions, human clown slurpies and other such abbominations.


----------



## usselo (Aug 24, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> The use of stilts by clowns could also be related to giants


There is clearly a connection between references to giants, references to clowns and references to stilts in history and myth (and probably in showbiz too). The challenge with interpreting the references to stilts is:

Are stilts something giants, clowns or clown-like managers-of-humans wore?
Or are stilts something that subsequent cover-uppers have shoved into the narrative to 'explain' myths and memories of tall entities in the past?
Christopher Marlowe's _Legends of the Fenland People_ are set against an implied reality that the people of England's fens (Google Maps) and Isle of Axholme (low country between Lincolnshire and Nottinghamshire/Yorkshire) (Google Maps) got around their wet terrain (and fought the Dutch and English elites) on stilts. However, I don't think stilts are likely to have been practical. You need hard ground under them, whether you are wading on stilts through water or over land. Not mud.

So, logic says Marlowe's framing of fen-dwellers as stilt-users is false. So why did he (and others - Rev George Oliver for one) claim they used stilts?

The most reasonable explanation seems to be that these earlier writers were trying to explain away memories of tall entities in these areas (see "Jack O' Legs" in Citezenship's PDF).



_Two-metre pole, three metre door. Market Deeping, UK (Google Maps), (Google Streetview)_​
Turning to clowns, the clowns in Killer Clowns are reminiscent of legends of creatures that lived in the marshes. The thick lips, the ungainly gait and the lack of fear when harassing humans. Again, Marlowe has these creatures and they feature in the 'Guthlac' legends of the fenny Peakirk/Crowland region just north-east of Peterborough.

And huge shoes are way better on mud than stilts.

The clowns in Killer Clowns also turn out to be have one weak spot - their bright red nose. Tales of battles with dragons and monsters from all around the world - and certainly from the fens of east England - have various gallant lads beating monsters by shooting/cutting/stabbing them in their one weak spot, typically a 'wart' protected by metal plates. Armour?

We have to look at all these things as having two layers: the mostly-forgotten original reality and the largely-forgotten subsequent cover-up. We have to carefully sift through these two layers.

Perhaps the cover-up layer is increasingly emerging in this thread and, as Will-I-am says, in various other threads. The English side of that cover-up seems to go something like this:

Second half of 16th Century (1540 onwards): the clowns lose, probably due to flooding. I don't think the floods were necessarily natural but that's beyond my research abilities. Regardless, I am pretty sure that prior to that - and possibly afterwards - they were breeding humans and salt-fermenting most of them (meaning: us) at birth. We were to them as chickens and chicken eggs are to us.

That's the reason 'Roman' cemeteries so rarely contain bones from newborns. What newborn bones are found are often in pots mudflooded 'interred' inside houses or inside outhouses and often near ovens of one sort or another. Or strewn in Ashkelon's sewers. Archaeologists write this is because newborns experienced a different 'liminal space'. No. They experienced a different intestinal space.

Anyway... From 1550 or so onwards, you get the creation of what we think of as English history. It's a completely made-up history. You can read JC Richardson promoting William Camden and the Re-Discovery of England and - reading between the lines - you can see that Richardson knows its bollocks. In Richardson's paper you can see *who* is credited with making it up and you can see Mick Harper lampooning the same names at The Applied Epistemology Library :: View topic - The True History of England, A Three Act Play.

English history was written at the behest of people (I presume) who were new on the land and were making up a single country - England - out of it. And from there they colonised a large part of this planet domain. You can read William Cecil's biography and understand you are being told his genealogy is made-up. Or you can read Upex describing Castor and understand that - between the lines - he is telling you that he is taking the piss. Just as you can read Exeter University Geography dept papers on east England's glaciation and note their authors' wry humour over the uniformity of the 70-80 steep-sided channels that glacial streams 'naturally' cut through the country's limestone. Or at the 'diurnal' patterns in sediment deposition (in other words: it was laid down in one new layer for each quarrying session). Or you can read geology papers by authors describing 'enigmatic' river courses.

The mainstream story is all made up.

So then the question is: why?

The answer seems to be: partly for the power grab that the 1540 catastrophe enabled and partly to hide what went on before - which seems to be a horror movie with us as a central victim.

But there is a bright side. It's possible that all of this is the work of a hidden hand that is trying to develop us into a more capable slave. Quite possibly our real current masters are simply stress-testing us to see if we can justify our continued existence in their world.

So that's what I think about stilts.


----------



## BStankman (Aug 25, 2021)

Has anyone mentioned the Shriners yet?
Driving around in their little cars that make them look like giants.

​
I am not sure I would go so far as to say this was the race that genetically created modern homo sapiens as a slave or food species.
But I think is safe to conclude that very tall red heads were the dominant species of hominid on earth at one point in time in history.
There is plenty of evidence for this in the mound culture of Ohio and the pyramid culture of China.  Some of the most recent places where history scrubbing by Europeans took place in the 19th century.
Their depiction as savage cannibals could mean a couple of different things.  They were truly evil and were eventually taken down in a homo sapien slave/livestock revolt.  Or their civilization simply devolved into Idiocracy to the point they were overrun by mongoloid tartars, and vilified as enemies.  In a similar way to what is happening to western culture today.

We do see this pattern repeated in Europe after the 1492 Reconquista.  With the clownification of Moor black nobility in Netherlands and Spain.  IE Zwarte Piet was their former master.

​


----------



## huskofahuman (Aug 26, 2021)

BStankman said:


> Has anyone mentioned the Shriners yet?
> Driving around in their little cars that make them look like giants.
> 
> View attachment 12311​
> ...


Have you ever taken a look at the flag of Morroco, its basically a Baphomet/Satan Star but pointed upwards. Why are Moorlocks in the Time Machine, you can find some videos online where people are bragging they are Moors and they control the world.  Morgue, Morgellons, Morgenthau, Maurice Samuels, etc.  Not saying this is true.  I myself even have some Moor blood from when they invaded Italy.  Who knows though.  I'm only interested in truth and freedom, not being someone's slave.  I was never invited to their club so I'm just as much a victim if this is true.


----------



## DanFromMN (Aug 26, 2021)

huskofahuman said:


> I think there's been enough demonization of white people already over the last 40-50 years, especially after they have been subjugated to a massive population decrease through several false flag wars over the last 100 years.  A population of 30% dropped to 10% today.  Clear and concerted effort to remove this population from the planet.  Go look at the genocide watch website.  All the signs and hallmarks have been mostly met.  Yet when it's against whites, it doesn't get mentioned.
> 
> I think most white people are actually good and sincere, it's the Trojan horse within our populations that have poisoned the well psychologically, spiritually, and physically destroy us.  I have some ideas of what group of people they are, I won't mention that here though.  But if the public population becomes aware of who is doing this, these people have a good chance of being removed from this planet forever, which they very much deserve for their crimes over the last 2,000 years.  They have herded white people like cattle into their wars through the use of false flags and treacherous propaganda.  The enemy now mostly wages war through the use of lies and modification of history and its main weapon is to unjustly mark all white people as propagators of crimes that they themselves are responsible for committing.
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 26, 2021)

Related podcast: A Clowncar Full of Nephilim | The Paranormies Present


----------



## Broken Agate (Aug 26, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Why do people on DMT trips see inter-dimensional beings that look like clowns? Joe Roegan talks about his DMT experience during which he encountered clown-like beings. Terrence McKenna wrote, "The archetype of DMT is the circus."


I think it was Graham Hancock who had a similar experience with Ayahuasca. He said that he found himself at a carnival, where clowns were performing stunts and routines. He had the feeling that, while they were trying to entertain him, they could turn on him at any moment. Maybe children feel the same way about clowns.


----------



## BStankman (Aug 27, 2021)

huskofahuman said:


> bragging they are Moors and they control the world



I am not making a judgement on the Moors. I am looking for repeating patterns in history.  Whether they brought Barbary or culture to Europe is irrelevant.  Although I do believe the knowledge that was left behind after the Reconquista directly led to the Netherlands and Spain becoming world powers prior to the British empire.

The connection between clowns, Shriners and the Moors is sitting there in plain sight.
After the Moors were forced out of Europe the former masters were clownified.  Most likely as a way to cope with the humiliation of being conquered and subservient.

​The clown archetype is a tall red head.  Leading one to speculate that a tall read head race was once master over homo sapiens as the dominant race.   Whether we were slaves, livestock or both is still in question.  But the clues are not looking good.

If you have ever had a dog (working slave) or live stock like hogs (food) you know you basically give them your leftovers and scraps (your garbage) and they love you unconditionally for it.  It seems more than a coincidence that these very popular garbage foods of ground up unidentifiable meat are related to clowns, redheads or both.  As part of a collective memory of a time when tall redhead masters kept us fed.

   ​


----------



## huskofahuman (Aug 27, 2021)

BStankman said:


> I am not making a judgement on the Moors. I am looking for repeating patterns in history.  Whether they brought Barbary or culture to Europe is irrelevant.  Although I do believe the knowledge that was left behind after the Reconquista directly led to the Netherlands and Spain becoming world powers prior to the British empire.
> 
> The connection between clowns, Shriners and the Moors is sitting there in plain sight.
> After the Moors were forced out of Europe the former masters were clownified.  Most likely as a way to cope with the humiliation of being conquered and subservient.
> ...



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXfMcxQhGBw_
  First 45 seconds or so, she doesn't like red hair.  hmmmm


----------



## usselo (Aug 27, 2021)

Anyone know the meaning of this Russian word: 'КОРд'?

​
It crops up about two minutes into the film Tenet - discussed in this thread.

I think the word means 'cord', as in 'strong string' but I presume it has some other force or police-related meaning.

It caught my eye because one of the many slang terms for 'policeman' in Britain is 'copper', and the origin of the term is unclear.

Cheers!


----------



## Oracle (Aug 29, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Why do clowns usually have a traumatizing effect on children


Well,this is certainly true. My younger sister when about 3 years old became hysterical when a clown came up to her seat just before a circus began. Because of my love for animals,I always refused to go and from then on if the family went to one, she was left with me at home.



dreamtime said:


> Are children in hospitals deliberately traumatized by clowns


The same sister was in hospital 12 years later for appendicitis.While being unceremoniously probed in the rear end with a thermometer on the bed, the Ronald mac Donald clown pushed aside the drawn curtain and came to the bed. Completely trauma inducing and she had nightmares for months when home.
That seems a particularly deliberate scene no matter which way you look at it.
Perhaps jesters were not so much an advisor to rulers in the middle ages but a director of policy.


> In the middle ages, members of high status in the kingdom had the privilege to be amused by people whose profession was to do comedic acts.
> 
> They were called Jesters and can be also referred to as, Clowns, Jokers, Buffoons or a Fool.
> 
> The Jesters who got work of entertaining the King were considered highly respectable and powerful and had a major influence over Medieval society.


The Role Of The Jester In Medieval Society - About History
A MAJOR influence over middle ages society eh? Hmmm



HollyHoly said:


> something I had figured out from reading Enoch


Well, very interesting insight.
Check out these jester paintings from ye olde times.

God figure looking down on them from heaven, and he doesn't look very happy. I think you're spot on with Enoch!

Also lots of occult hand gestures and Masonic symbolism alright in these images. Not to mention how inherently evil they are portrayed, and the nose may have much more meaning than the modern round red nosed clowns.

        ​


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZIcgFjcLEA_​


----------



## solarbard (Aug 30, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Well,this is certainly true. My younger sister when about 3 years old became hysterical when a clown came up to her seat just before a circus began. Because of my love for animals,I always refused to go and from then on if the family went to one, she was left with me at home.
> 
> 
> The same sister was in hospital 12 years later for appendicitis.While being unceremoniously probed in the rear end with a thermometer on the bed, the Ronald mac Donald clown pushed aside the drawn curtain and came to the bed. Completely trauma inducing and she had nightmares for months when home.
> ...


I'm pretty sure clowns are still in charge of our government.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Aug 30, 2021)

HollyHoly said:


> I sincerly doubt that  as far as tech saviness goes  I really don't see it coming from  red haired origins  it seems to come from asians and indians, apparently redhaired  or fair haired people domesticated horses and cattle   so theyr'e cowboys if anything


Do not leave out the "Gentry" Pale skin red hair, blue eyes and flying houses, when the master left the house it started spinning to prevent others from entering. They taught all sciences, law. Seemed to be mainly interested in teaching mankind how to be civilized. And their offspring were the Druids.

Showed up in Ireland around 1,450 BC


----------



## Justtheg (Aug 30, 2021)

Nezumi said:


> I did some research " Sacred Clowns" or "The heyoka"  and "Pueblo Clown" he mentioned and found the other tribe i mentioned below.


My grandmother had told me years ago she kept having a dream a man in black and white stripes kept trying to open her window.... Also Beetlegeuice wore the the black and white stripes. Creepy as it.

Similar to Beetlegeuice character with the black and white stripes. 
_View: https://youtu.be/aDm4L7gjYNs_


----------



## HELLBOY (Aug 30, 2021)

Apparently the Quinametzin (Giants) in the legends of Mexico have that clown-like appearance or no doubt lost their skin.
Wikipedia lists about 10 of them, among them Xelhua who supposedly built the pyramid of Cholula after his brothers were saved from the flood. Xelhua - Wikipedia
The flood was sent by the god Tlaloc:






> .. At the time of the flood, giants dwelt on the earth, many perished submerged in the waters, some were converted into fish and only seven brothers were saved in the caves of the mountain Tlaloc.... Xelhua the giant went to the site that was later called Cholollan and with large adobe bricks made in Tlalmanalco, a very distant site, and led from hand to hand by a line of men stretched between the two points began to build the pyramid in memory of the mountain where he was saved. Irritated Tonacatecutli father of all the Gods that the work threatened to reach the clouds launched the celestial fire and with a large stone in the form of toad killed many of the builders dispersing the rest, and did not go ahead the construction ...



Something similar is said in the legend of the Toltec flood:






> It had rained a lot that year, and it continued to rain from morning till night, without a ray of sunshine or moonlight to illuminate the fields. The beautiful stars had hidden perhaps forever, and the birds hid in their nests and chirped sadly, covering the baby birds with their soaked wings; thus, the mothers took care of their little children shivering with cold.
> The mothers wept and the children were terrified because they saw torrents of water falling from the sky in the form of great snakes that lashed the fields, destroyed the crops, flooded the cities, the hurricane lashed the trees and their branches broke off, like huge wounded giants, and the Toltec home was in danger.
> Thus was that country of our ancestors in the days of the deluge.
> Why was heaven so severe upon men?
> ...



The Toltec legend does not mention anything referring to giants like the legend of the Pyramid of Cholula, Puebla. And it is perceived as a deluge more like a Flood of Mud or Hurricane or Sunami.
According to the legend of the birth of Huitzilopochtli, he killed the Titans and chased them to all corners of the earth, which by the way is a biblical allusion as well, like the Tower of Babel (Cholula), like the flood.



> According to what the old natives said and knew of the birth and beginning of the devil who is called Uitzilopuchtli, to whom the Mexicans gave much honor and respect, there is a mountain range called Coatépec, near the town of Tula, and there lived a woman named Coatlicue, who was the mother of some Indians who were called centzonuitznáoa, who had a sister named Coyolxauhqui. And the said Coatlicue did penance by sweeping every day in the mountains of Coatépec; and one day it happened that while she was sweeping, a little ball of feather, like a ball of yarn, came down to her, and she took it and put it in her bosom next to her belly under her naguas; and after having swept she wanted to take it and did not find it, and they say she became impregnated.
> Bernardino de Sahagún, Historia General de las cosas de Nueva España, Vol III Cap.I.



The Centzon Huitznáhuac in Mexica mythology are the gods of the southern or southern stars, the sons of Coatlicue, goddess of fertility, patroness of life and death, brothers of the lunar goddess Coyolxauhqui who ruled them.


I find it very striking the way in which many legends seem to relate biblical texts.


The Popol Vuh or also known as "book of the council" is a historical document of great value and therefore the most important book of the Quiché language. It is part of the culture of the indigenous people of the Mayan Highlands, present-day Guatemala. It was transcribed and translated into Spanish by Fray Francisco Ximénez from the "original" in the K'iche' language between 1701 and 1702. The resemblance between the Christian Bible, the "Maya Bible" and the Hebrew traditions has attracted the attention of linguists and scholars of Maya literature. The story of the flood is mentioned through four brothers who cross the sea with their family from the east and settle in a promised land. In Maya mythology Huracán (Maya: hunracán 'one [single] leg''hun, one; racan, leg') was the god of fire, wind and storms. He is also called the heart of the sky.
He is represented as a being with a serpentine tail and also of reptiloid appearance, carrying a smoking object (possibly a torch) and a large crown. With his one leg, he traveled enormous distances in a short time. He is also described walking upside down, with his hands. From his name comes the word hurricane, which designates the meteorological phenomenon.
According to mythology, he was one of the gods who participated in the creation of man from corn. Hurricane had sent The Great Mayan Flood, a universal deluge, sent to destroy the wooden men who had enraged the gods. He had lived in the clouds above the flooded Earth while he repelled it by pushing the water to the original shores. The gods create the world,
The gods create the animals, but since they do not praise them they condemn them to eat each other.
The gods create the clay beings, which are fragile and unstable and fail to praise them.
The gods create the first human beings of wood, these are imperfect and lacking in feelings.
The first human beings are destroyed and become monkeys. The origin of man, who after several failed attempts is made of corn (fundamental food of the Quiché).


The heartless Palo men mentioned in the legend, I think, may resemble these little men from New Mexico. 



​Even the Inca flood seems to be full of biblical passages:



​


> Legend of the Ayar brothers.
> The legend tells that after an immense flood, four young men appeared, the Ayar brothers together with their wives: Ayar Manco and Mama Ocllo, Ayar Cachi and Mama Cora, Ayar Uchu and Mama Rahua, Ayar Auca and Mama Huaco. According to Inca legend, the group was in search of fertile lands.
> It was Ayar Cachi, the brother with more strength and cunning, who after having a dispute with his brothers, was ordered to return to the caves of Pacarina. However, they sealed his exit with a rock and he was never able to leave again.
> The other brothers continued on their way to Mount Huanacauri and found a stone idol to which they showed respect; except for Ayar Uchu who jumped on the back of the statue and was petrified. The same happened to Ayar Auca, who after continuing the journey was also turned to stone.
> ...




Therefore, it could be said that the Quinametzin were the Nephilim, there was also cannibalism, throughout northern Mexico legends abound of giants who live in caves and like to eat children, according to Yaqui legend in the beginning these giants helped with the crops but when they drank they lost control.
There are very grotesque gods like Xipec Totec (The Disembodied). Xipe Totec - Wikipedia


The famous gardens and zoos in Tenochtitlán, which Hernán Cortés and Bernal Díaz del Castillo witnessed and were very impressed with.
They tell us that in those gardens there was a very peculiar one where blind people, Siamese twins, dwarfs and people with malformations lived, whom the Spaniards called "monsters", since in Europe that was the worldview of people who were born with a similar condition.
Tenochtitlan, Texcoco, Tepetzingo, Chapultepec, Iztapalapa, Coyoacan, Xochimilco and Oaxtepec, housed beautiful gardens that were owned by the nobility and were dedicated to the care of the aforementioned people. 
In his book "Monarquía Indiana", Fray Juan de Torquemada, describes an exclusive place for the disabled:



> "...He had in this house a room in which he had men and women and children white from birth in face and body and hair and eyebrows and eyelashes. He had another house where he had many men and women monsters, in which there were dwarfs, corcovados and contracted, and others with other deformities...".



Those born with such anomalies were considered children of the sun and deserved total respect. They were also associated with the gods of pleasure and physical excess.

On the other hand, hunchbacked people and dwarfs were considered sacred and for that reason "were incorporated into the group of jesters of the court of the Tlatoani in turn, and others were housed in a special house, where they could be seen by the public".


Apparently, the children with very white skin, the dwarves, the disabled, were sacred because in that way they were very similar to the gods, that reminded me of these Nephilim.


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 31, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM10AvJ3bsM_


----------



## HELLBOY (Sep 10, 2021)

I found something interesting in the folklore of Manchuria, Qing Dynasty and China, and that is that they have a kind of living Zombies, with a pale (White) skin.
It is known as jiang shi (in Chinese, 僵屍 or 殭屍 | Cantonese: Geung si | Mandarin: Jiāng shī | in Japanese キョンシー: Kyonshii, literally "stiff corpse"), known in the West as Chinese Vampires or Zombies, to corpses brought back to life.
Jiang Shi (literally "rigid corpse"), sometimes called "Chinese vampires" by Western scholars, are reanimated corpses that prance around villages causing the death of living beings to absorb their "life essence" (qì, 气). Tradition has it that they are created when a person's soul (pò, 魄) does not leave the body of the deceased. An unusual feature of this vampire is, besides having a long tuft of white hair around their heads, their furry, green-white skin, perhaps derived from fungi and molds that grow near corpses. These mythological creatures, combined with typical Western vampire elements, have starred in several Eastern horror films.
In popular iconography they usually wear Qing Dynasty funerary attire.
They have long white hair. The influence of Western vampire stories led to the Chinese myth incorporating the blood-sucking aspect. Their limbs are stiff, so that they can only move forward by making small jumps and with their arms outstretched. They are completely blind, but they sense people by their breathing. If they are out of control they are very dangerous beings because if they bite a person, they also turn him into another living dead. Taoist monks are the only ones who can stop a jiang shi by means of various spells. Jiangshi - Wikipedia




​We have many characters inspired by these Zombies....







​I remember seeing Tartar women wearing the colors of chess.



​Hóng Xiùquán Hong Xiuquan - Wikipedia

The curious case of the Chinese brother of Christ | the Taiping Rebellion
The man had a vision where he was convinced that he had to free China from the Qing (Tartar China) demons.
Taiping considered the Manchu to be demons.

Estimates of the death toll from the rebellion are necessarily based on projection. The most commonly cited sources estimate the total number of deaths during the 15-year rebellion to be approximately 20 to 30 million civilians and soldiers, although a recent Chinese study estimates that there may have been as many as 70 million deaths.


----------



## usselo (Sep 10, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Perhaps jesters were not so much an advisor to rulers in the middle ages but a director of policy.
> 
> The Role Of The Jester In Medieval Society - About History
> A MAJOR influence over middle ages society eh? Hmmm
> ...


The following is from notes of a talk about Rev George Oliver given to Cambridgeshire/Lincolnshire (England) freemasons 2 to 5 years ago. I don't have the exact date.

Among freemasons, Oliver is known for writing masonic text books and somewhat less well-known for founding the town of Grimsby's 'Apollo' masonic lodge (originally lodge No 510, later No 544). That founding came shortly after the 1813 creation of the United Grand Lodge of England from the 1717 Premier Grand Lodge and the 1751 'Antients' Grand Lodge.

Outside of masonic circles, Oliver is barely known. If known at all, it is for writing books on the history of east England. I've quoted from them in various threads.

At the talk, the presenter said this about the membership of Grimsby's 'Apollo' lodge:


> the lodge flourished under his guidance... It's membership being recorded as being at that time:
> 
> 7 clergy
> 3 esquires
> ...



I don't know of any single source that explains that little oddity but, from reading a diverse range of sources, it seems reasonable to speculate that:

Jesters were indeed advisors or perhaps policy directors.
Jesters/comedians also functioned as teachers (there's an explicit reference to that in one of the Punch and Judy histories I encountered while writing an earlier post in this thread).
Early 19th Century professionals and the armed and 'owning' classes were recruited into freemasonry to help implement new social policies. Knowlingly and unknowingly.
Additional wilder speculation:

My guess is that the jester costume is evidence of a cargo cult. An imitation of PPE, uniform or equipment seen earlier.
The head on a stick was possibly a real, shrunken head being used as a pretend communication device (another cargo cult relic).
Some - and perhaps all - of the occult symbolism is also cargo cult. The remnants of hand signals and physical signage previously used by our owner-creators and their proxies, our earlier managers.
Other clues about what Rev George Oliver and his peers may have really have been up to are in this post in the IHASFEMR thread.


----------



## HELLBOY (Sep 12, 2021)

Tell me if not, this lid is decorated with what we know today as Clown.
"Urn lid with jaguar and cocoa pods".





Lugares INAH - Piezas​


----------



## ProfessorHotStuff (Sep 15, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> The gods create the first human beings of wood, these are imperfect and lacking in feelings.


Interesting parallel to the first humans in Norse mythology (Ash and Elm). Strange, though. Could it really have been wood? Or perhaps something organic-seeming and resembling wood, like a space-age plastic? i.e. a robot? Maybe that was a debugging phase, a mock-up.


----------



## HELLBOY (Sep 15, 2021)

ProfessorHotStuff said:


> Interesting parallel to the first humans in Norse mythology (Ash and Elm). Strange, though. Could it really have been wood? Or perhaps something organic-seeming and resembling wood, like a space-age plastic? i.e. a robot? Maybe that was a debugging phase, a mock-up.


Thank you! I didn't know the fact of humans created from logs from the Nordic mythology, in the middle ages almost all automata were mostly wood so it is very likely that they were automata and therefore had no heart, no emotions.


----------



## Promethium (Sep 15, 2021)

The video was probably made with intent to ride the hype of a mysterious "clown" fetish and further the hype by assuming a relation to "Nephilim". Nevertheless, the author touches on an interesting subject. In many cultures all over the world we may encounter an image of a grotesque looking humanoids with deformed appearance. This has nothing to do with how the "Nephilim" looked, but it does reflect the true nature of men, of all of us, of our true nature as those who created us bestowed upon us. Human nature is this "clown" or call it whatever you will. The fool, the joker, the demon or the evil spirit. Someone who will sell his soul or torture someone or scheme and plan just to have a laugh at someone else's expense. It is the bitter truth the humanity is trying its best to hide. We all know it's there. We all know there's an offer which any of us wouldn't be able to refuse for whatever reason, be it greed, fear, thirst for thrills, entertainment, vengeance or just pure and simple insanity. 

Humanity is a vile creation and it has everything to do with the theme of this forum - the alternative history or I'd say the proper history, which is well hidden behind many masks and mystifications. I'll write a couple of posts on how this world was born and tell you what was the real purpose for its creation as well as what awaits us in the near future. That will happen later.

If you want to research on a subject of "clowns" then look no further than Victor Hugo's The Man Who Laughs. It's really nothing, but a dramatic and mystified look at the true nature of society. The same story which was told all over the world by the appointed wise men, shamans, priests or whoever held the reigns of power in a particular society.

You may also want to explore a theme of Comprachicos. There's quite a lot on a subject how twisted our world really is. It's one of those secrets hidden in the plain sight.
https://www.stephenhicks.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/RandAyn-The-Comprachicos.pdf

The Man Who Laughs - Wikipedia




_Je suis un symbole. Ô tout-puissants imbéciles que vous êtes, ouvrez les yeux. J’incarne Tout. Je représente l’humanité telle que ses maîtres l’ont faite._

I am a symbol. Oh, you all-powerful fools, open your eyes. I represent all. I embody humanity as its masters have made it.

— Gwynplaine, in Part 2, Book 8, Chapter VII


----------



## asatiger1966 (Oct 18, 2021)

HollyHoly said:


> I sincerly doubt that  as far as tech saviness goes  I really don't see it coming from  red haired origins  it seems to come from asians and indians, apparently redhaired  or fair haired people domesticated horses and cattle   so theyr'e cowboys if anything



The Irish Gentry, whom arrived inside a grey fog that lasted three days were fair or pale skinned, red hair and blue eyes. The red haired Scandinavians along with their Druid scholars whom tried to teach civilized ways to a sad lot of humans might get offended. Or you could just read more history.


HollyHoly said:


> I sincerly doubt that  as far as tech saviness goes  I really don't see it coming from  red haired origins  it seems to come from asians and indians, apparently redhaired  or fair haired people domesticated horses and cattle   so theyr'e cowboys if anything



The Irish Gentry, whom arrived inside a grey fog that lasted three days were fair or pale skinned, red hair and blue eyes. The red haired Scandinavians along with their Druid scholars whom tried to teach civilized ways to a sad lot of humans might get offended. Or you could just read more history.


HollyHoly said:


> I sincerly doubt that  as far as tech saviness goes  I really don't see it coming from  red haired origins  it seems to come from asians and indians, apparently redhaired  or fair haired people domesticated horses and cattle   so theyr'e cowboys if anything



The Irish Gentry, whom arrived inside a grey fog that lasted three days were fair or pale skinned, red hair and blue eyes. The red haired Scandinavians along with their Druid scholars whom tried to teach civilized ways to a sad lot of humans might get offended. Or you could just read more history.


HollyHoly said:


> I sincerly doubt that  as far as tech saviness goes  I really don't see it coming from  red haired origins  it seems to come from asians and indians, apparently redhaired  or fair haired people domesticated horses and cattle   so theyr'e cowboys if anything



The Irish Gentry, whom arrived inside a grey fog that lasted three days were fair or pale skinned, red hair and blue eyes. The red haired Scandinavians along with their Druid scholars whom tried to teach civilized ways to a sad lot of humans might get offended. Or you could just read more history.


----------



## sahm48 (Nov 4, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> I found something interesting in the folklore of Manchuria, Qing Dynasty and China, and that is that they have a kind of living Zombies, with a pale (White) skin.
> It is known as jiang shi (in Chinese, 僵屍 or 殭屍 | Cantonese: Geung si | Mandarin: Jiāng shī | in Japanese キョンシー: Kyonshii, literally "stiff corpse"), known in the West as Chinese Vampires or Zombies, to corpses brought back to life.
> Jiang Shi (literally "rigid corpse"), sometimes called "Chinese vampires" by Western scholars, are reanimated corpses that prance around villages causing the death of living beings to absorb their "life essence" (qì, 气). Tradition has it that they are created when a person's soul (pò, 魄) does not leave the body of the deceased. An unusual feature of this vampire is, besides having a long tuft of white hair around their heads, their furry, green-white skin, perhaps derived from fungi and molds that grow near corpses. These mythological creatures, combined with typical Western vampire elements, have starred in several Eastern horror films.
> In popular iconography they usually wear Qing Dynasty funerary attire.
> ...


Marco Polo and the zombie:

Marco Polo and the Zombie


----------



## HELLBOY (Nov 4, 2021)

sahm48 said:


> Marco Polo and the zombie:
> 
> Marco Polo and the Zombie


Thank you! I did not know this experience of Marco Polo.
I recently learned of a similar Zombie experience, this one introduced in a science fiction novel that was later made into a movie, I hope I'm not derailing the thread but I also think it's a bit related.
It brought to mind the movie "I am legend", but not the recent one.
I am legend is a horror, suspense and science fiction novel written by Richard Matheson and published in 1954.
Curiously, the writer of this fictional novel did not like the movie. He said that many parts of his novel were omitted.
That seemed to interest me enough to look up the novel.
Basically it is about a Zombie Apocalypse in California (but the movie was filmed in Rome) the movie has a mix of Zombies and Vampires, it was the fault of a virus.
The main character, Robert Neville, has survived a pandemic caused by a "bacteriological war" (interesting) that has wiped out all the people who were on Earth; however, these are not dead, but have become carriers of a bacterium that produces the classic symptoms of the mythical vampire, dividing into two classes: the infected, who in life contracted the bacteria and vampires, the dead who were resurrected thanks to the bacteria.
I Am Legend (novel) - Wikipedia

HB: The dead were resurrected as true Zombies, and the living simply contracted the disease and eventually became immune. White skin, reject the smell of garlic, can't stand mirrors, many aspects related to modern vampires. 
In the end people became immune and in a way those people would be us, the movie hints that the aftermath of the virus could be related to the aggressive behavior of the human.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POZw9ZptMcw_


I want to add this:
By searching the historical record of the Valley of Mexico for evidence of famines and epidemics, speaker Rodolfo Acuña-Soto of the National Autonomous University of Mexico and co-authors identified several epidemics of drought-associated hemorrhagic fevers that had swept through the region, causing massive mortality. Among these, the authors describe four particularly destructive epidemics that appear to have killed between 20 and 90 percent of the entire population, leading to social collapse: the epidemics of 1003-1011, 1545-1548, 1576-1578, and 1736-1737.

A total of 90 percent of the Toltec population died in 1006 from some pestilential lethal "odor" emanating from a blond, white child. 

HB: Would he have white skin like these Zombie-Vampires?
Something like that might also make some sense of the carnivorous redheads of North American legends. 

The epidemics of 1545 and 1576-1580 were particularly lethal. Together, they were responsible for approximately 12 million to 15 million deaths in the Mexican highlands. During the epidemics, a large proportion of the population was incapacitated. Some witnesses described entire families dying of starvation rather than disease, even when not seriously ill.

I once made a post about the history of the Vampires that are in every civilization, perhaps closely related to those fanged gods, blue, red, white, whom the Arabs called Djins Jinn - Wikipedia or also known as the genies of the magic lamp. I am not surprised that in the Middle Ages hell is of these Blue beings Hell - Wikipedia

The post is in the Spanish forum, maybe you are interested. Un equipo de defensa contra vampiros de Philip Burne-Jones, existieron los vampiros? están en todas las culturas después de todo.


----------



## sahm48 (Nov 4, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> Thank you! I did not know this experience of Marco Polo.
> I recently learned of a similar Zombie experience, this one introduced in a science fiction novel that was later made into a movie, I hope I'm not derailing the thread but I also think it's a bit related.
> It brought to mind the movie "I am legend", but not the recent one.
> I am legend is a horror, suspense and science fiction novel written by Richard Matheson and published in 1954.
> ...



Thanks. I can't read Spanish though. You know the saying, "What do you call somebody who speaks 3 languages? Triliingual. Somebody who speaks 2? Bilingual. Somebody who speaks 1? American." I should work on that. . just have a lot going on right now. (I just still read as I have a reading addiction, lol)


----------



## HELLBOY (Nov 4, 2021)

sahm48 said:


> Thanks. I can't read Spanish though. You know the saying, "What do you call somebody who speaks 3 languages? Triliingual. Somebody who speaks 2? Bilingual. Somebody who speaks 1? American." I should work on that. . just have a lot going on right now. (I just still read as I have a reading addiction, lol)


DeepL Translate: The world's most accurate translator  This translator does a very good job.


----------



## sahm48 (Nov 4, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> DeepL Translate: The world's most accurate translator  This translator does a very good job.


Oh! thanks!


----------



## myth (Nov 5, 2021)

Nezumi said:


> on an interesting note there were 3 tribes in  "Tierra del Fuego" or Land of Fire In Chile/Argentina  called the fuegians, Yaghan and Selk’nam (not sure of the exact names), they also had some kind of similar fashion to the "clowns" of above , some even have the KKK kinda hat lol.
> 
> Apparently "Shocked by what he considered to be the savagery he encountered in Tierra del Fuego, Charles Darwin ranked the Fuegians lowest among the human races. "



I remember being amazed when I first saw these.  They kinda remind me of depictions in Tibetan Buddhism of the rainbow body.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 18, 2021)

I came across this description of a "grinning man" who wears a checkered shirt that has been sighted by many people in this book chapter 14.
STRANGE CREATURES FROM TIME AND SPACE JOHN KEEL



> Linda was reluctant to discuss it, but with a little coaching from the sidelines she told how she woke up one night and saw a large figure towering over her bed.
> "It was a man," she said. "A big man. Very broad. I couldn't see his face very well but I could see that he was grinning at me."
> "Jim was working on the river," Mrs. Lilly added. "And Linda woke me up with a terrible scream. She cried out there was a man in her room. I told her she was dreaming. But she screamed again."
> "He walked around the bed and stood right over me," Linda declared. "I screamed again and hid under the covers. When I looked up again, he was gone."
> ...


He always wears a checkered or plaid  shirt which brought  this thread to mind.


----------



## xandermcargyle (Jan 18, 2022)

Interesting thread.

The cannibalism aspect sounds like Saturn. And I’d argue the Morlocks in the Time Machine are named after Moloch, beacuse they eat the child-like Eloi.

Globally, the pagan archetype of Mars is a giant, often with red skin or red hair. And in Rome there was the tradition of the Marmurius Verturius, the “old Mars”, a person who was selected like a scapegoat to be beaten (with long white rods) and driven from the city at New Years. This poor person was typically a redhead.

The Greeks had a parallel tradition of the pharmakos, which seems to tie back to the association with Mars and pestilence (and also often healing).

So giant, red headed clowns that visit the hospital certainly seems to be rooted in some very old, pagan ideas.


----------



## Poncho (Feb 2, 2022)

Want to humbly add maybe some useful things I connected: (This might be a little rough, but see if this makes sense to you)


WARNING: THIS IS GRAPHIC.



This might get a little dark, but my intention is to get closer to the truth.

Reading the posts above above the visual aspects of the Nephilim made me think of a couple of things I saw in movies and TV shows. Especially one I found quite creepy in American horror story:






This character gave me the creeps. His back story is dark and his being deformed is caused by a gunshot wound.
But I think the symbolism is coming from something else:

Something I call Chemically Facilitated Parasitism or
Inviting Evil.

Through history, humans have been ingesting and exposing himself to chemicals in order to affect brain. One of these is: PHOSPHORUS

Phosphorous: Coincidentally called "light-bearer" (Latin _Lucifer_), referring to the "Morning Star, was discovered by Henning Brand by evaporating urine in his quest to discover The Philosopher's Stone.

White phosphorous is highly toxic and spontaneously reacts with oxygen emitting a faint glow and creating sparks when combusted.

Here is what the NIH has to say about phosphorus:

Ingestion can produce throat irritation and burns, followed by nausea, vomiting, and abdominal pain. Diarrhea may or may not be an early symptom. Gastric contents and stools may be "smoking" and luminescent in the dark, and have a garlicky odor. Phosphorescent eructations from the nose and mouth have also been reported. Lethargy, irritability, *delirium, psychosis**, *stupor, generalized weakness, seizures, and coma may occur. Severe poisoning may manifest as severe electrolyte abnormalities.


This is a picture of Phossy Jaw, which happens when ingested.






Coincidentally, the super dangerous drug Krokodil, which causes people to behave like literal zombies, is made up of a mixture of
ingredients such as hydrochloric acid, iodine, paint thinner, gasoline, and the *red phosphorous *






Toxic substance exposure and consumption can cause neural and energetic changes in humans such as the famed Mad Hatter disease coming from exposure to evaporated mercury.







 The substances create great environments in the body for certain spiritual parasites to control the brain like many parasites make their host self-destruct and create more opportunities for the parasite to get more food.







Crazy.






INTERESTING HOLLYWOOD PORTRAYAL: 

David Lynch Movie: Eraser Head about how alien baby symbolizing white phosphorus consumes him,


----------



## alltheleaves (Feb 3, 2022)

sahm48 said:


> Thanks. I can't read Spanish though. You know the saying, "What do you call somebody who speaks 3 languages? Triliingual. Somebody who speaks 2? Bilingual. Somebody who speaks 1? American." I should work on that. . just have a lot going on right now. (I just still read as I have a reading addiction, lol)


Type almost any URL into Google Translate


----------



## intothevoid (Jun 8, 2022)

Saw the Nephilim Clown vids a few weeks back. Then I saw the story of 'The Sandown Clown' incident on the Isle of Wight 1973;

_View: https://youtu.be/URBxJvwSzZw_

The Sandown Clown Incident - A Creepy Encounter With An Unknown Entity​Very strange story. A bit different to the Nephilim Clown descriptions in ConspiracyRUs' series but there are also similarities.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Jun 14, 2022)

HollyHoly said:


> I sincerly doubt that  as far as tech saviness goes  I really don't see it coming from  red haired origins  it seems to come from asians and indians, apparently redhaired  or fair haired people domesticated horses and cattle   so theyr'e cowboys if anything


In recent history the Fair skin Red hair blue eyes were traits of the so called "Gentry" of Irish fame. Some of the books I read stated that they arrived in Ireland around 5,450 BC. A grey fog hung over the island for three days, so thick no one could see any distance, when the fog lifted after three days there sat the "Gentry" floating above the ground in their round houses.

Some of the offspring between the locals and the "Gentry" were sent to school and became "Druids" men of great learning.


----------



## Magnetic (Jun 14, 2022)

Poncho said:


> Want to humbly add maybe some useful things I connected: (This might be a little rough, but see if this makes sense to you)
> 
> 
> WARNING: THIS IS GRAPHIC.
> ...


In the scifi series "V" 2009 they try to breed humans with the aliens but the human mother needs way more phosphorus to keep the hybrid child alive in the womb and also the "baby fetus" grows exponentially faster than a human gestation period.


xandermcargyle said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> The cannibalism aspect sounds like Saturn. And I’d argue the Morlocks in the Time Machine are named after Moloch, beacuse they eat the child-like Eloi.
> 
> ...


Red haired clowns = the red dragon Phoenix that destroys sections of earth every 128 years.


----------



## xandermcargyle (Jun 22, 2022)

> Red haired clowns = the red dragon Phoenix that destroys sections of earth every 128 years.



My understanding is the red one battles the dragon, dies, and is reborn as the Phoenix (ie he’s put on the crown / feathers).

I suppose a famous clown act is the snake-in-a-can but I don’t think that helps my association of clowns with Mars.


----------



## intothevoid (Aug 2, 2022)

Conspiracy R Us mentioned Luna Park. This one in Sydney, Australia was the venue for some of the first "covid" "vaccinations" of teens/children;





 Head and crown/corona is like a portal. The mouth is devouring the visitors. And twin towers symbolism.


----------



## intothevoid (Aug 2, 2022)

Luna Park in Coney Island, NY was also the location for the 'incubator babies' exhibit;






Apparently Jerry Seinfeld stated his father was an incubator baby.


----------



## intothevoid (Aug 5, 2022)

Just watched a video discussing the 2021 TV series "Chucky", which apparently has gone full woke and Chucky's now an 'LGBT ally'.

More zig zag patterns to be found here, on the cushion and wall paper behind;



_View: https://rumble.com/v19ngzb-young-people-dropping-dead-juneteenth-mayhem-chucky-the-lgbt-doll-red-flags.html_
(Chucky discussion starts at 23:55. They play a few clips).

In the series trailer, Chucky's previous owner also wears zig zag dress;


----------



## TheImp (Aug 10, 2022)

HELLBOY said:


> Tell me if not, this lid is decorated with what we know today as Clown.
> "Urn lid with jaguar and cocoa pods".
> 
> View attachment 12655
> Lugares INAH - Piezas​




When I saw that image, I couldn't help but be reminded of the warning altar in_ Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom_.





I am also reading _Stages of Evil: Occultism in Western Theater and Drama_ by Robert Lima, and Chapter 2: _The Masks of Harlequin: Daemonic Antecedents of the Commedia dell'Arte Character_ gives some interesting commentary on the origins of clowns and how they have progressed from their 'mysterious origins in the Middle Ages' (to paraphrase the author). I will try to post excerpts soon, when I get the book back from a family member. The author does not strike me as the best sort of fellow, especially given some of the organizations he affiliates with, but that doesn't mean that his commentary might not add value to this discussion.

Clowns have always made me feel irrationally angry, so I stay away from them. This subject has definitely piqued my interest since discovering it.


----------



## intothevoid (Aug 11, 2022)

"Antenna People", South Africa. Similar to some of the South American tribes on pg.1;









And the Child Catcher from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. Even has the jester and black and white stripes on his cart;


----------



## intothevoid (Aug 12, 2022)

Apologies, the "Antenna People" refers to rock art found in Sego Canyon, Utah. They're not the African tribe in the photos I posted previously.

Some examples of the rock art depicting the antenna people;


----------



## usselo (Oct 11, 2022)

intothevoid said:


> Some examples of the rock art depicting the antenna people;
> View attachment 24474
> 
> View attachment 24473


Wall art depicting red 'Antenna People':

_Detail taken from image below._


_14/15th century (allegedly) wall painting from St John's Church, Corby Glen, Lincolnshire. __Source_​
Corby Glen: (Google Maps), (Google Streetview), (OpenStreetMap), (NLS), (Flickr images)

Also at St John's, Corby Glen: clown-like haircuts and long clown shoes:

_Magi 1 __Source_


_Magi 2 __Source_​I don't buy ReedDesign's interpretation of the implements in each magi's hands (jars and speech banners) but my interpretations are only guesses. I don't think the images necessarily depict entities bringing gifts. Just as possibly, they are jars of sweets, beads, or toys - vuvuzelas - or some such.

That is, tokens for Mum in exchange for her kid. Ie, money.

Note how in the second Utah rock painting above one of the red entities is holding something like a giant leech in its right hand. Maybe the so-called 'speech banners' in the English wall painting are giant leeches brought along for the post-purchase blood-sucking.

They say:


> Both their garments are decorated with ermine, or 'vair' (squirrel backs patched together with various animal belly skins).



Maybe. But the decoration could also be scalps, facial stubble, or perhaps even pube-skin.

From St Peter and St Paul Church, Heydon, Norfolk:

_Adoration of the Magi wall painting. __Source_​
Apparently, the figure on the right is a later re-working. The original figures are the two with clown-like hair styles on the left.

Heydon: (Google Maps), (Google Streetview), (OpenStreetMap), (NLS), (Flickr images)

Back at St John's, Corby Glen:

_King Herod. __Source_​They say:


> King Herod sitting on a magnificent throne.



I suspect something more like:


> Local butcher or cordwainer sitting on font, altar or perhaps base of village cross.



They say:


> His legs are crossed, variously a sign of authority, or of a tyrant – in Herod’s case, either or both may be implied.



I say:


> Crossed legs are a symbol of Knights Templar. Which - based on the Rev George Oliver writings about nearby Templars - supports the claims of: 'sign of authority' and 'tyrant'.



They say:


> The most remarkable thing about him, perhaps, is his shoes, with their exaggeratedly long pointed toes. Such ridiculously extended shoes were the height of fashion in the early 14th century and thus, probably, the painter has drawn attention to Herod’s vanity,



I say:


> the shoes suggest he had access to plenty of soft, supple leather. Hence: cordwainer.


----------



## _harris (Oct 13, 2022)

Broken Agate said:


> I think it was Graham Hancock who had a similar experience with Ayahuasca. He said that he found himself at a carnival, where clowns were performing stunts and routines. He had the feeling that, while they were trying to entertain him, they could turn on him at any moment.


I had a waking-dream once, only 5 or so years ago, where I was attacked by evil, ugly circus cronies, beat them up and then a freaky as fk grey, anthropomorphic demon attacked me... i woke up pretty startled!!!


----------



## Gypsum Fantastic (Nov 4, 2022)

A computer game has been made based on the Killer Klowns movie

​


----------



## HELLBOY (Nov 19, 2022)

I was reviewing the subject and found some other data related to this topic.


First Chac Mool is a story by Mexican writer Carlos Fuentes... Filiberto, a forty-year-old lonely man, lover of Mexican pre-Hispanic antiquities, employed in a government office in Mexico City, dies drowned in Acapulco.
After Filiberto acquires an ancient stone figure of Chac Mool, which over the days will transform into a living being. The god will exercise an increasing control until he completely dominates Filiberto, who will seek to free himself from this slavery by fleeing to Acapulco, where he will find death.
A stone idol that comes to life and, in order not to look so dead, he puts on makeup, like these sacred clowns. Chac Mool (relato) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



It turns out that Chaac the Mayan god has a huge resemblance to a clown, a mocking face in some representations, children were sacrificed to him, and he has multiple parallels in other cultures and they are all rain gods.

Chaac - Mayan
Chaac was an important god of the Maya pantheon, linked to water and especially to rain, he dwelt in the caves or cenotes, in short, at the entrances to the underworld. Today he is still worshiped among farmers, as anthropological studies suggest; however, it is under the name of Saint Thomas, due to the syncretism between the Mayan and Catholic religions.
Chaac is generally represented with a human body showing reptilian or amphibian scales, and with a non-human head showing fangs and a long, hanging nose.
Chaac - Wikipedia
Dzahui - Mixtec
Dzahui was the patron deity of the Mixtecs, who considered themselves to be protected by this being. Like other ñuhu, Dzahui was also petrified when the Sun, . Dzahui seems to have been related to the Feathered Serpent.  In honor of the rain deity, the Mixtecs sacrificed children on mountaintops, especially in times of drought, epidemics or harvest. The cult of rain is related in the Mixtecs to the festivities of San Marcos. Dzahui - Wikipedia
Pitao Cocijo - Zapotec
Pitao Cocijo was the pre-Columbian Zapotec deity of rain. He is a deity homologous to Chaac among the Maya; Tlaloc among the Teotihuacan and Nahua; and Dzahui among the Mixtec. God of rain and storm. As payment for bringing rain Cocijo often received human sacrifices, mostly in the form of children, but also, less frequently, adults. Cocijo - Wikipedia
Tlaloc - Aztec and Nahuas
The supreme god of rain, Tlaloc is also a god of earthly fertility and water. He was widely worshipped as a beneficent giver of life and sustenance, as well as feared for his ability to send hail, thunder and lightning, and for being the lord of the powerful element of water. Tlaloc is also associated with caves, springs and mountains, more specifically the sacred mountain where he was believed to reside.
In Aztec iconography, Tlaloc is often depicted with bulging eyes and fangs. Tláloc - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre











​
In Lakota mythology, Haokah is a god of thunder and lightning. He is said to use the wind as sticks to beat the thunder drum. His emotions are portrayed as opposed to the norm; he laughs when sad and shouts when happy, cold marks he sweated and warm marks he shivers.
The heyoka is a kind of sacred clown in the culture of the Lakota people of the Great Plains of North America. The heyoka is an antagonist, jester and satirist, who speaks, moves and reacts in ways that are the opposite of the people around them. Heyoka - Wikipedia














Hopi sacred clowns





This is from Nayarit, Mexico and the Neyeris or Coras, celebrate the Catholic Holy Week, but based on their cosmogony and represent different characters on those days.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48FevdTd5qU_

Nayarit SH Archive - Tartary - an Empire hidden in history. It was bigger than Russia once...
Mannequin of a masked Cora "Judas" dancer at the National Museum of the Mask. Cora people - Wikipedia





​The black and white squares are a Masonic representation of the chess design used on the floor.

The Royal Order of Jesters is a male fraternal organization, which allows only Shriners in good standing to join. Entry is by invitation only.
The official website of the Royal Order of Jesters describes itself as follows: "While most Masonic bodies are dedicated to charity, the Royal Order of Jesters is a fun 'degree,' with no serious intent whatsoever.
The order is very anti-publicity. For example, a website made by one of its members was removed after the intervention of the National Court of the Order. Royal Order of Jesters - Wikipedia






Shriners International , formerly known as the Ancient Arabic Order of the Nobles of the Mystic Shrine ( AAONMS ), is an American Masonic society established in 1870 and is headquartered in Tampa, Florida . 
Shriners International describes itself as a fraternity based on fun, fellowship and the Masonic principles of brotherly love, relief and truth. There are approximately 350,000 members from 196 temples (chapters) in the U.S., Canada, Brazil, Bolivia, Mexico, Panama, the Philippines, Europe and Australia. The organization is best known for the Shriners Hospitals for Children it administers and the red fezzes worn by members.
Shriners - Wikipedia


----------



## HELLBOY (Nov 21, 2022)

Gold mask, Tumaco Culture
First records: 350 a. C.
Nariño, Colombia
They excelled in working with gold and platinum, the latter especially striking, since Western goldsmiths only achieved their mastery in the 18th century, given its high melting temperature.






This is what the description of the above video says:
On Good Friday the Jews paint their body colors, masks and wooden sabers and go out to look for Jesus the Nazarene. Personified by a 12 year old boy, dressed in yellow tunic, whom they chase until they catch him, and symbolically put him to death.
Then they dance to the sound of a drum and a reed flute.



​The Enduring Mystery of the ‘Fool’s Cap Map of the World’
The full meaning of this 16th-century illustration may never be understood.

THE SYMBOL OF THE JEQUET, or the jester or the fool, has inspired thrones, playing cards and comic acts. But there is one particular image of the king's jester that has remained a real mystery among cartographers and historians.
In the engraving above, known colloquially as the Fool's Cap Map of the World, the intricate bust of a court jester-complete with bells and baubles-includes a face depicting the world as it had been mapped in the 16th century. Although researchers closely examine the map, they can only speculate why, when and by whom this peculiar map was made, explains map journalist Frank Jacobs in his blog on strange maps.  The Enduring Mystery of the 'Fool's Cap Map of the World'







Even in Russian lullabies.
The most frightening sleeping song Tili.tili.bom, Russian song.




What about the ice cream men?
They use circus music, they dressed in black and white in their beginnings, they are famous for stealing children both in the USA and in Mexico? black and white, music and children, like the piper.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3M9JR7FeE4_



African Dance Style (Zaouli) | The Most Impossible Dance in the World Explained​
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fSQAQ-GOzw_

Hopi katchina figurines (Hopi language: tithu or katsintithu), also known as kachina dolls, are carved figures, typically from aspen root, by the Hopi to instruct young girls and brides about katsinas or katsinam, the immortal beings who bring rain, control other aspects of the natural world and society, and act as messengers between humans and the spirit world.
Each year, throughout the period from the winter solstice to mid-July, these spirits, in the form of katsinas, descend on villages to dance and sing, bring rain for the next harvest and give gifts to children. The katsinas are known to be spirits of deities, natural elements or animals, or the deceased ancestors of the Hopi. Before each katsina ceremony, the men of the village will spend days carefully making figures in the likeness of the katsinam represented in that particular ceremony. The Kachina Giver then passes the figures to the daughters of the village during the ceremony.  Kachina - Wikipedia

Again the relationship with rain and thunder. The drawing of figures also reminded me of the figures in Nazca. 

















​I consider these threads to be related as well.

The White Israeli Race
Chaharshanbe Suri and the Burning of Judas
The Inuit, Thule, & Tartarians - Was Jengiz Kaan The 2nd Coming Of Christ?
The Science and Magic of THOR and LOKI


----------



## Belialith (Nov 22, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> interesting new video by conspiracy-r-us:
> 
> ​


You know, that is so strange. Another synchronicity. I have watched/listened to all of this guy's videos on the Anunnaki Nephilim clowns theory, and I really feel this guy has hit the mark correctly. Just two days ago I was thinking about that batman movie with the joker in it, and his painted white face, emphasized turned down mouth and large black eyes, made me to think of the fallen Anunnaki Nephilim because I was watching that movie just a short while ago, the dark knight or something, and in it, the way the joker character was behaving, what he was saying when he was dressed as a nurse in white female clothing, was just like a psychopathic fallen Anunnaki Nephilim entity would be acting/talking like...totally contradictory, without emotion, but a nasty residue heard behind its voice/words anyhow, and the seemingly totally intricate intelligent words used, but used so retardedly because it just doesn't make any true sense when you mull it over a bit, and hence, I find that the character in that movie is definitely a clown just the same as the clowns the man talks about in his videos of the fallen Anunnaki Nephilim.

So strange, you know? You find it when you have the knowledge before-hand. So you have to do the research. And earlier, years ago I mean, when I first watched it, it was just a comic book thing come to life in a movie without any real meaning behind it, just an entertainment thing.


----------



## Blas (Nov 26, 2022)

I heard than the nephilim descendants were the royal families,but who knows....

What Eleazar says is that the ones who looked like clowns (clown ancestors)
were the Pares (Pharaoh),who were the paio kings.
They always were doing blood sacrifices up in the temples.
In spanish clown is "payaso" which comes from "paio".
The sacrifices were done over a table.
Table in spanish is "mesa",and the church religious act we know is called "misa"
which comes from "mesa",cause it was over the mesa the sacrifices...

In the misa we simbolically eat the body and blood of Christ,eating the ostia,
this happens cause in the old times,the pares,literally eated
the flesh and blood of the victims...
The red nose was cause the blood,obviously....

About the red hair,Arlequin said that the elongated head people
were the pares,just like Nefertiti...
and they have discovered a lot of elongated skulls with red hair...
so maybe the red hair was paio too....
(it is said than the 3 marias had different colour of hair
Marta blonde,Margot brunette and Mary red hair....).

Arlequin have said too that he saw Marta in astral trips
(he was supposedly an mkultra since child and worked for the dark masonery for 40 years
cause he have mental powers and was used for astral trips,time travelling,remote vision,...).
He says Marta live right now in Hyperborea and spoke too
about some apples growing from a tree they have ...
and if you eat this apples,your life will be much longer....

He have some blowind mind info about everything...


----------



## TheImp (Dec 15, 2022)

Looks like another video in the series was posted in the last few days: 
_View: https://youtu.be/iv5Cbsofh6s_


He touches on connections to prisoner uniforms (stripes), smiling guys named Bob, and Twin Peaks (which has a smiling Bob and stripe motifs). I remember watching an exceptional dissection of Twin Peaks a few years ago (strap in, it's long) where someone broke down a lot of the thematic symbolism used throughout the entire series, though somehow, he never explores the obvious occult symbolism (which it is rife with). In any case, it's well worth a watch and could definitely be used as springboard to such things for those who have more in-depth occult knowledge. 

Why I bring it up, is due to something that specific commentator stated about the wavy stripes used in the Lodge scenes - he posited that they symbolized the signal/energy that was being transmitted to televisions, as this commentator believed that David Lynch used Twin Peaks as a metatextual analysis of film and television and the transmission of ideas therein. While that could be a part of the whole series, I think all of us on this board realize that Lynch is super deep in the occult, given the media he produces. In any case, the idea of the wavy stripes possibly representing a signal/energy is even more interesting when viewed in the context of this strange clown phenomenon and how they might related to extradimensional beings who operate via a specific wavelength.

Just some food for thought!


----------



## TheImp (Dec 27, 2022)

We got a new video in the series once again.


_View: https://youtu.be/_2JNlAQv9hA_


Another interesting mention of clowns and nephilim comes from the _Welcome to Night Vale_ podcast from the 183rd episode that was released on March 1, 2021. Here's a link to the transcript of the episode, and I am sure you can find ways to listen to it if you desire. The timing is interesting to see, as UnderstandingConspiracy broke the subject at least six years ago before basically disappearing from YT, and CONSPIRACY-R-US didn't start his coverage until July 28, 2021 of last year (as best I can tell).


----------



## TheImp (Jan 4, 2023)

I managed to track down a PDF copy of the book I mentioned in an earlier post. Chapter 2 is of interest to this discussion, though the entire book could be mined for a lot of interesting topics, given that it does cite several older sources.


----------



## hzg7 (Saturday at 10:28 PM)

One of the original researchers in this topic from over 5 years go has come back and started a new live stream about the Nephilim Clowns.

He's also re-published a lot of his live stream talks with others who talk about their experiences.  Good channel.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk2ux-TRMg8_


----------

